# Went for my stag do last year - must go this year!



## C7 JFW (Jul 29, 2007)

As I went to this as part of my stag do (with the whole family incidentally) I think I'll have to attend this year.

Looking forward to picking up some nifty deals and seeing some of the amazing work I see on the forum - it makes SO much difference seeing the cars in person.


----------

